# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Prejardhja e fjaleve shqip

## ARKIA

Besoj se do te ishte mire te bashkohen te gjitha " temat" qe ne fakt jane pyetje per fjale te ndryshme shqipe mbi prejardhen e ketyre fjaleve ne nje teme te vetme ku te kemi mundesine te perqendrohemi ne kerkimin e prejardhjes ne pergjithesi te fjaleve dhe jo per cdo  fjale nje teme te re.
Kuriozitetim im eshte fjala *djath*.  Sa shqip eshte, si eshte formuar?
Gezuar!

----------


## -BATO-

Mirë të ka vajtur mendja Arkia, se këtu hapen tema vetëm për prejardhjen e një fjale. Edhe unë e kisha hapur një temë si kjo dhe atje i mblidhja të gjitha, po tani forumi i gjuhës ka mbetur pa moderator dhe askush nuk merret më me sistemimin e temave.

Fjala që ke hedhur për diskutim është nga më të vjetrat, sepse dihet që blegtoria ka qenë burimi kryesor i jetesës në lashtësi.

Unë mendoj se *djath* vjen nga *ath* (athët). Djathi dihet që është i athët dhe mendoj se këtej ka dalë, por të presim edhe mendime të tjera, sidomos të atyre që me shkrimet e tyre shkoqitin çështje të ndërlikuara gjuhësore.

Gëzuar!

----------


## thirsty

ashtu mendoj edhe une per prejardhjen e djathit

----------


## Giulio22

> Unë mendoj se *djath* vjen nga *ath* (athët). Djathi dihet që është i athët dhe mendoj se këtej ka dalë..


Ëj. Dhe folja me ath mund të jetë baraj (përkah çndërrimi) me foljen me {hjárdh}* («hj/j-(h)» jardh/hardh » me 'ârdh).
Për të stisun fjaljën «djathi», mund të jetë përdorun i niëjti kallëpth me të («t-d» dë-), si te të-âmblji (tâmbli), tëlyni (gjalpi) dhe të jetërat. Edhe nië ħerë:

I.
{játh}* «hj/j-(h)» me 'ath (mpinj); [të ath goljen, m'i athi duart];

II.
{të-jath-i}* «» "të-jathi i kljomështit" «t-d» dë-jathi (?).

----------


## medaur

Personalisht me intereson fjala MILINGONE..me duket shume e cuditshme...

----------


## medaur

> Ëj. Dhe folja me ath mund të jetë baraj (përkah çndërrimi) me foljen me {hjárdh}* («hj/j-(h)» jardh/hardh » me 'ârdh).
> Për të stisun fjaljën «djathi», mund të jetë përdorun i niëjti kallëpth me të («t-d» dë-), si te të-âmblji (tâmbli), tëlyni (gjalpi) dhe të jetërat. Edhe nië ħerë:
> 
> I.
> {játh}* «hj/j-(h)» me 'ath (mpinj); [të ath goljen, m'i athi duart];
> 
> II.
> {të-jath-i}* «» "të-jathi i kljomështit" «t-d» dë-jathi (?).


Pse shkruan keshtu je Arvanitas apo ben shaka ..nese po ti mund ti japesh nje ndihme shume te cmuar ketij forumi.Te pershendes

----------


## -BATO-

Giulio22 duket qartë që është arbëresh, ndoshta i Italisë, dhe unë vetë mësoj shumë gjëra nga ai. Për shembull, në disa këngë popullore ku gjendet forma e vjetër e kohës së shkuar së foljeve si gjeta, mbeta etj. unë gabimisht i shkruaja gjeçë dhe mbeçë, por ato duhen shkruar: gjetçë dhe mbetçë.

Përfundimisht rruga e formimit të fjalës djath është ashtu siç e tha Giulio: të ath - të jath - t'jath - djath.

----------


## Giulio22

> ..Te pershendes





> ..Përfundimisht rruga e formimit të fjalës djath është ashtu..: të ath - të jath - t'jath - djath.


U përshëntes,
mirë mpë punë.


> fjala MILINGONE...


Mëndonjëmë që rrokja {mī} mbar ëm ŷete "rrëzën" e vogëlsìsë, për shëmbëll:

I.
mī (i vogëlj sa nî mī), mīzë, milingonë, milimangë, milor, mic, mickël, micëronj, miçkë, mis, mitër, as cing as ming, xhingla-mingla, e tj..
[Ntër kaqa, mëndonjëmë që edhe cà fjalë të gërkishtës pljake si μικρός "little", bartin të niëjtin shllim po me rrokjen {mī}, sikur ntë arbarisht e tj. i micërr, i micël, e tj.].

----------


## murik

po fjala sume nga te kete ardhur valle?

----------


## -BATO-

*GJITON* (fqinj)

Shumë njerëz mendojnë se kjo është një fjalë greke, meqë përdoret në Greqi, por unë them që është shqipe. Këtë fjalë e gjejmë tek arbëreshët e Italisë, por është e përdorshme gjerësisht edhe në Jug të Shqipërisë.

Unë e zbërthej kështu: *gji+tonë*.

"Mirë se erdhe në gjirin tonë!" ose "Eja në gjirin tonë!" - i thuhet me shqipen e sotme dikujt që vjen ose ftohet në një bashkësi. Në një shqipe më të vjetër thuhej *n'gji tonë*.  Nga gji+tonë doli fjala *gjitoni* (theksi tek i-ja), pra njerëzit që banojnë bashkë, afër njëri-tjetrit.

Në greqisht kjo fjalë nuk zbërthehet, por dihet që greqishtja ka marrë fjalë shqipe, u ka shtuar nga një -s prapa dhe i ka bërë greke. Prejardhja e fjalës *fqinj* për mua është e paqartë, ndërkohë që shumica e shqiptarëve sot përdor fjalën *komshi*, që është një shtrembërim i fjalës turke *komshu*, pasi fjalën gji/tonë ua ka falur grekëve.

Një shpjegim tjetër mund të ishte fjala* ngjit*, ai që jeton ngjitur, dhe me kalimin e kohës n-ja ra nga fjala *ngjitoni* e u bë gjitoni, por mendoj se gji+tonë është më e arsyeshme.

----------


## maratonomak

jane shume fjale , emra fshatrash , krahinash , malesh ,lumenjsh , kafshesh e tjera te cilat dua tu gjej prejardhjen dhe me terheq shume gje ;

desha te di fjala ujk eshte e huazuar apo ka e prejadhjen nga shqipja e vjeter?

A ka lidhje me emrin e qytetit Ulqin ?

po fjalet ;

osum 
vjosa 
devoll
tomor
korab
valbona
kurbini
adriatiku
karaburuni
karavastaja
divjake
e shume te tjera
  zakonisht emrat e fshatrave dhe krahinave madje edhe qyteteve jane vene ne te kaluaren nga emrat apo mbiemrat e njerzve qe i kane populluar si psh ketu ne greqi kemi shume raste te tilla ;

krahina suli= suliote
fshati belushi ne zakynthos = mbiemer belushi [ qe greket ia kane nderuar emrin dhe ia kane vene kipseli 
fshati muzaqi = muzakaj mbiemer i nje fisi te lashte arberor
fshati osmezez= emer osmanzezi
e shume raste te tilla te ngjashme 

por mendoj se emrat e maleve lumenjve apo kafsheve duhet te kene prejardhje shume here me te lashte dhe se duhet te jene plotesisht shqip dhe se duhet te kene nje kuptim .

----------


## Tonite

Ja nje shkrim i mire nga faqja Illyricum Sacrum:

Emri Kosova ne tingllimin e sotem shpesh na çudit por kam pas qef te spjegoj nje gje interesante qe e kam gjet Shikoni tekstin me te kuqe por edhe nen te ku thuhet mbreti Serb qe pushtoi territorin e Bizantit (Dardanin) nje nder titujt qe ka mbajt ka qen titulli mbret i Shqiptareve edhe pse ne kte kohe Epiri (Shqipnia e Madhe) nuk ishte pjese e mbretnis tij.Gjithsesi desha te ndalem te emri kosova qe shum vet se kuptoj por do thot Korbat e Zi  :buzeqeshje: 
Si do pyeten njerzit.Kemi Shqip emertimin Kurbini apo Korbini qe gjendet ne afersi te Krujes(me duket) nese e shohim mire emri Ko SOVA ne sllavisht do te thoj Tek Korbat
pra kemi KO(D) -Tek dhe Sova-Korbi/at pra vet emri Kosov a nje emertim Slavisht i ksaj toke qe une besoj eshte quajt ashtu per arsye se Diokleciani ushtris tij te Ilirikum i vendosi mburoja me nje Korb te Zi ne mburoj ne mburoje te kuqe dhe mesiguri populli i Dardanis Ilire qe ishte edhe me pas kte e mbante ne mburoja edhe gjate kohes se Bizantit sidomos gjat kohes se Konstantinit kur lulzoi vet Bizanti dhe qytetet si Nisi.Ka mundsi qe ky simbol te ishte Shqiponja po nga padija e tyre i quajten Korba apo Korbat e Zi gjithsesi po e shoqeroj me nje dokument

----------


## -BATO-

> desha te di fjala ujk eshte e huazuar apo ka e prejadhjen nga shqipja e vjeter?


Fjala ujk nuk është e huazuar, por është nga më të vjetrat. Disa fjalë janë krijuar duke imituar zhurmën që bënin këto kafshë. Ujku bën uuuuu dhe duke imituar zhurmën që bën, i është vënë emri. Ujkut dikur i thuhej ulk, megjithatë ulk ka mbetur tek ulkonja. Nga ulku vjen edhe fjala ulërimë, që është një fjalë më e vonshme, por që ka lidhje me tingullin që nxjerr ujku.




> por mendoj se emrat e maleve lumenjve apo kafsheve duhet te kene prejardhje shume here me te lashte dhe se duhet te jene plotesisht shqip dhe se duhet te kene nje kuptim .


Emrat e kafshëve po, duhet të kenë kuptim, ndërsa emrat e vendeve, qyteteve, lumenjve, etj. në shumë raste janë vënë nga pushtues të ndryshëm dhe kanë mbetur ashtu.

----------


## kurreshtari

Dit Merr = Dimer / merr Drit , shkurtohet dita .

Ha RRush = Harush = Arush = Ari

I Gjat si pen = gjapen = gjarpen

Shqyn dhe q´pon = shqypon-j

----------


## kurreshtari

Te Run = TRU
Zor e merr = ZeMer
Za/ze Merr = Zemer

----------


## kurreshtari

Karakteristikat e Qenit : ka aftesi shum te mira per me Ndi zanin dhe Eren .

Pra Qe  Nine / E nin eren dhe zanin .

*Qe Ni*ne = QENI

----------


## kurreshtari

Me hjek = Mjek
Me hjek dhim = Mjekim 
Harf me ni  = Harmoni
Emathia = Ema -dhe = Ama dhe = Mam dhe = MemeDhe 

Po shkojm te numri 2
II = ii = Ti = Di = Dy
T = Dy Vija 
*Ti* = peremer vetor , duhet nji germ tjeter per nr2 , ma e aferta me T asht D , formohen ne te njejtin vend ne Goj .
Di = *dia* = Dija 
Di = *dit* = dita 
Di = dit = *drit* = Drita 
Pra : Di si 2 humb , nevojitet nji zanore tjeter per nr2 , si te illi / Ylli , i zavendsohet me Y  dhe 2 = *DY*

Nese ashte i vertet aj experimenti i ramsesit me at qunin qe ka lyp Buk ( e lexova dikun ne forum ) ateher gjuhet kan KOD , ne gjene , dhe ai ashte trashigim , i cili normal qe mundet me vazhdu , por edhe me u zhduk , nese rrethi  ja imponon . pra rrokjet e para qe Femija qet jan Kodi i gjuhes .

Psh .
Zakonisht fjala e par qe Prindi e ndegjon nga Femija ashte *Ma* , pak me von thot* Ama* , prindt e gezuar thon , na foli femija , me thirri Mama , a ne te vertet ai ka lyp , Buk , e ka lyp ic / Cic/ Gic  , me El / Mel /* mjel* . Dhe Prindi vazhdon me at fjal  , dhe femis ja shtin ne kry se ajo ashte *Ema* / *Ama* / *Mama* .
Ketu ka rrenjen edhe nji fjal , Ama zakonisht bjen ne nivel intelektual te femis , edhe i thot Mele icen qe ma von kalon ne Merre cicen , Pra mel = mer= *Merr* .

Nji problem del tashti , ku jan met Rrajt EL , MEL dhe IC  ???

----------


## kurreshtari

Dele 
Karakteristikat e Dele-s , perveq mishit , tamlit jep nji  produkt shum me rendsi per njerzit e kohes , jep Lesh.
Pra prej dele-s , Del Lesh = DELE
Delja ban Kingjin , te cilin e man ne Gji .
E ka ne GJi = Kingji
Kingji kur untohet ban BE Be Be , pra e lut Delen per ushqim .
Be = Lutje ( suedisht Be = Lutje )
Be = Meshir /Liri
Po te baj be pashe zotin  !
Po te Lus ne paqesh zot !
Paqesh = Pashe
Pashe nanen a po rren ?
Mos e paqesh nanen nese me rren !
Prap Pashe = Paqesh
Be = Bes = Meshir / Siguri
Be = Bes = Besim = Besnik 
Besnik = Be-s Nuk i ik
Jep Bes = jep Meshir / siguri
Merr Bes = Merr Meshir / siguri
Bele = Bela = Be Len = E len dikon ne Be-S ( Duhet me lyp bes )
Dash
Karakteristik e Dashit :
Del Asht = Delash = Dash
Detyr e Dashit ashte me shumu .
Dash ni 
Me qu dashni duhet me u desh.
Desh um
Me vertetu nji pun duhet me :
Desh Mu


Fjal tjeter :
Mret=  Mi Kreret
Kre = Kry = Kraj= Krajli = Prisa te Krahinave= Kreret e Krahinave
Krajli pra nuk po del qe u ka mret , por i pari i nji Krahine.
Krahine = Krah Hine = Hine ner krah  / I takon ati krahu

tung

----------


## Velthinal

> [B] 
> Një shpjegim tjetër mund të ishte fjala* ngjit*, ai që jeton ngjitur, dhe me kalimin e kohës n-ja ra nga fjala *ngjitoni* e u bë gjitoni, por mendoj se gji+tonë është më e arsyeshme.


Pershendetje. I je afruar shume te vertetes. Fjala *γείτονας* eshte formuar nga participli i shqipes *gjitun* (ngjitur). Karakteristike e Shqipes eshte se nga participli i saj formohen mbiemra dhe keta shnderrohen ne emra mbiemerore, psh:
*Ze* (zë) => *zanë* [*zënë* (ose *zonë* per shkak te nazalitetit te Gegnishtes)] => e *zanë* (e *zonë*) = e *zona* (e zëna) => *zona*.
Per ironi te gjithe etimologet mendojne se fjala Shqip *zonë* vjen nga Latinishtja *zona*.
Une kam arritur ne perfundimin se jane mijera fjalet Latine te perftuara nga participli i Shqipes.

----------


## kurreshtari

Mur Mur On = Mur Mur On ( Bon / Beri )
Mur Mur Im = Mur Mur (Nim/nijm)
BuBullon = Bu Bull On( Bon/ Beri)
BuBullim = Bu Bull IM( Nim/nijm)
Veton = VretOn ( Bon qe Vret )
Vetim = Vret im ( Nim / Nijm )
Re / Ret/ Rea / Reja / 
Er  / Era
Er / Err / Errt / Terr / TerrOhet ( Terr Bahet ) / Terron (  Terr Bon ) / Terror = ????
Er / Re
Ret  bijn  Vronsin
Ret / Reja 
Reja / Vret
*VR*onsin / r*ET* / Vret

----------

